# Boletim Climatológico do IM mais detalhado para a Madeira



## Rog (13 Fev 2010 às 15:12)

O Instituto de Meteorologia vai passar a divulgar mensalmente no Boletim Climatológico (no site www.meteo.pt) informações referentes a todas as estações meteorológicas instaladas na Região.
Até ao momento, as informações constantes no boletim nacional relativas à Região eram referentes apenas às estações do Funchal e do Porto Santo, sendo que a partir de agora passarão a ser respeitantes às nove estações existentes na Região. Desta forma, explicou ao JM o director do Observatório de Meteorologia da Madeira, o boletim será «mais detalhado».
O novo boletim (referente ao mês de Janeiro) será apresentado e divulgado na próxima segunda-feira, sendo que, para esse efeito, o presidente do Instituto de Meteorologia, Adérito Vicente Serrão, irá deslocar-se à Madeira.
No boletim, tal como referiu Victor Prior, estará o resumo mensal do clima na Região e o apuramento do mês sobre as temperaturas, as quantidades de precipitação registadas nas diferentes estações e outros dados. O director do Observatório da Madeira sublinhou que o boletim «permite acompanhar melhor a evolução do clima, tanto para nós que trabalhamos aqui, como também para as pessoas em geral». O mesmo deverá ser disponibilizado até ao dia 5 ou 6 de cada mês.
Para além da apresentação do Boletim Climatológico, a vinda de Adérito Vicente Serrão à Madeira na próxima segunda-feira tem também como propósito a visita às instalações do Observatório, que foram alvo de uma profunda remodelação. Para além das obras no interior e exterior do edifício, foram instaladas duas estações meteorológicas, em Julho, no Lombo da Terça e na Ponta de São Lourenço, e dois sensores de tempo presente, embora ainda estejam em teste, um no Observatório e outro no Areeiro. Além disso, o parque de estações clássicas no Porto Santo e no Aeroporto da Madeira também foi remodelado. No total das intervenções foram investidos aproximadamente 300 mil euros. 

Fonte JornaldaMadeira


----------



## Fil (13 Fev 2010 às 23:39)

Não percebi bem, eles falam do "novo boletim (referente ao mês de Janeiro)" que já saiu no passado dia 9 mas não tem qualquer novidade em relação à Madeira. Ou é um novo boletim aparte para a Madeira?

Eu gostava que fizessem um aparte para a Madeira e também para os Açores, seria o mais justo.


----------

